# Bowden Spacelander in upcoming "Modern Design" Auction



## MOTOmike (Mar 5, 2013)

I just happened to be looking at this auction listing, just for fun (not that I could afford anything here), and was surprised to see a Bowden Spacelander bike in the auction.  The description is very vague so if someone is actually interested you would have to call the auction house for details, including how original this bike is.  To view the bike, click on the link below, then scroll down to Lot # 259.

www.wright20.com/auctions/view/PPVF/PPVH/

Mike

p.s.  I have no connection to this auction.


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 5, 2013)

looks like an original and not a repop but with these bikes im not that good at telling them apart 

Nick.



msreust said:


> I just happened to be looking at this auction listing, just for fun (not that I could afford anything here), and was surprised to see a Bowden Spacelander bike in the auction.  The description is very vague so if someone is actually interested you would have to call the auction house for details, including how original this bike is.  To view the bike, click on the link below, then scroll down to Lot # 259.
> 
> www.wright20.com/auctions/view/PPVF/PPVH/
> 
> ...


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 5, 2013)

Looks all original except for maybe the seat (probably just deformed).
  Most important part this bike MUST have is the production or data # plate.
  If it has this the value is right on if 'glass is in good shape.


----------

